# Auswahl rotieren bzw. drehen um x Grad



## Atomisierer (31. Dezember 2001)

Hi,

also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Kann ich unter Photoshop eine Auswahl um eine beliebige Gradzahl drehen? Wenn ich unter Bearbeiten > Transformieren gehe, kann ich dort leider nur 90 Grad , 180 Grad etc. drehen. Da ich aber an einer geometrischen Figur arbeite und einige Figuren mehrmals um 120 Grad drehen will, kann ich auch nicht einfach auf Frei Transformieren ausweichen ;-(
...wäre schön, wenn einer da Rat wüsste.
ansonsten guten Rutsch und feiert schön...mfg und thx für Eure Hilfe


----------



## drash (31. Dezember 2001)

auswahl kopieren, neue datei erstellen, bearbeiten -> arbeitsfläche drehen -> ebene in das andere bild einfügen!!

ein bisschen umständlich aber es geht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Dezember 2001)

Sylvesterfrage: 

Welche Version von Photoshop.....?


----------



## Firehawk (31. Dezember 2001)

Nana drash... warum denn so kompliziert? *g*

Auswahl erstellen -> Auswahl frei transformieren -> oben in der Menuleiste kannste jetzt alles manuell einstellen... Höhe, Breite... uuuund auch die Neigung 

Schaus dir an... (Naja... musstes leider skalieren wegen der 400px Begrenzung... aber es lässt sich doch erahnen )


----------



## drash (31. Dezember 2001)

na dann halt nicht


----------



## Atomisierer (1. Januar 2002)

thx...hat mir schon viel weitergeholfen

@Firehawk: was meinst du denn mit skalieren? und was für eine 400 px Begrenzung? Habe eine Ellipse um 120 Grad gedreht, aber ich weiss nicht ganz, was Du damit meinst?

@Webcutdirektor: Ich benutze die aktuelle Version v6.0.1 von Photoshop.

...alle einen guten Rutsch gehabt? Meiner ging voll in die Hose, bin ausgerutscht auf so 'ner verdammten gefrorenen Pfütze und auf mein Knie geknallt ;-(


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Januar 2002)

I.O. dann ist der Tip den du bekommen hast schon so der Richtige, weil hättest Du 5.0 oder 5.5 gehabt wäre der Weg anders gewesen ...


----------



## Firehawk (1. Januar 2002)

@Atomisierer
Oh sry... das war aufs Forum bezogen... mein Anhang war ursprünglich 600 und noch was Pixel breit - das Forum erlaubt aber nur Bilder von max 400x400.
Also musste ich es skalieren 

Hauptsache du konntest deine Auswahl jetzt drehen...


----------

